# Massive amount of images of consoles makes...



## ThePowerOutage (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm gathering tonnes of images for a video i'm making for English, so far I have around 30... I need at least 10 times as much -.-
If you happen to have a some pics of any console, any generation, handheld or not or know where to dl a load please post a link, trolling through google images is rather boring.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

Quick google on gaming console pictures dug up these sites:
http://images.yourdictionary.com/video-game-console (pictures at the bottom)
http://aceattorney.wikia.com/wiki/Category..._console_images (only a few of them)
http://freshpics.blogspot.com/2010/07/25-b...e-consoles.html (painted consoles)
http://photobucket.com/images/video%20game...;cpZZ1QQtppZZ24 (photo bucket search)
http://weburbanist.com/2010/04/07/40-cool-...sole-case-mods/ (case mods)

So there are quite some pictures to be found. Good tip for next time: normal google search sometimes nets you better results than google images and it loads a damn lot faster. Also it would help if you stated if you only wanted normal consoles or modified ones too...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

Perhaps
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRsP_hxUh8s[/youtube]


----------



## redact (Mar 28, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Perhaps
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRsP_hxUh8s[/youtube]


very informative...
i never even knew that that nintendo color thing existed


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Perhaps
> *video*



*facepalm*

didn't think of that, at the highest res you should get some good pictures out of that...


----------

